# Hilly is now the Tutorial forum Moderator!



## Janice (Mar 5, 2009)

It's my pleasure to welcome Hilly to the moderating team at Specktra. Hillary is a long term Specktra member that has shown dedication to site with her daily posting, almost a year of volunteer work as an Adviser, and she also created and and maintains of the Specktra Facebook page. Hilly will be moderating the tutorial forum and administrating the monthly tutorial contest. Welcome to the team Hilly.


----------



## Willa (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats Hilly!!!


----------



## hrdruian (Mar 5, 2009)

Yay!!!!  Way To Go!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats Hilly Pie!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yay Hilly!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 5, 2009)

congrats love!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 5, 2009)

Yaaaaaaaaayyyyy!

Congrats Hilly.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats Hilly...I need to come to the Tuts more often!! Yeahhhh


----------



## User93 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yay for Hilly! Congrats!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Mar 5, 2009)

for Hilly


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## laguayaca (Mar 5, 2009)

Go ahead girl! Hilly and her kitty what a pair!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats Hilly!!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats Hilly!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 5, 2009)

Yay!  Congratulations Hilly!


----------



## x0besoz (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Odette (Mar 5, 2009)

GO Hilly!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 5, 2009)

i feel dumb for not realizing hilly was short for hillary.

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## rbella (Mar 15, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so happy for you Hilly!!  I'm even more happy that you are sitting right next to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ri0tdorque (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh oh yah! Congrats


----------



## redambition (Mar 19, 2009)

oh... how did i miss this?!

Congratulations Hilly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rocking news!


----------



## genduk26 (Mar 19, 2009)

congratulations Hilly


----------



## nunu (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats Hilly!!


----------



## kariii (Mar 20, 2009)

Woot Hilly!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 20, 2009)

You are awesome, Hilly.  Congratulations!


----------



## aleksis210 (Mar 20, 2009)

yaaaaaaaaayyy!


----------



## wifey806 (Mar 21, 2009)

congrats!


----------

